# headlamp, flashlight or headlight?



## mailint (Sep 25, 2007)

The fact that I'm italian doesn't help me... what's the difference between "headlamps", "flashlights" and "headlight"?
I'm confused.. :thinking:


----------



## Greenlead (Sep 25, 2007)

mailint said:


> The fact that I'm italian doesn't help me... what's the difference between "headlamps", "flashlights" and "headlight"?
> I'm confused.. :thinking:



A headlamp is a flashlight that is designed to be worn on your head, for when you need to keep your hands free.

A flashlight can be defined as a portable light source with an autonomous power source, meaning it isn't plugged in while being used.

A headlight is a part of an automobile, and is used to illuminate the roadway.


----------



## mailint (Sep 25, 2007)

Greenlead said:


> A headlamp is a flashlight that is designed to be worn on your head, for when you need to keep your hands free.
> 
> A flashlight can be defined as a portable light source with an autonomous power source, meaning it isn't plugged in while being used.
> 
> A headlight is a part of an automobile, and is used to illuminate the roadway.


 
Thanks Greenlead for the explaination. I forgot one: what's a leadlight?


----------



## Oddjob (Sep 25, 2007)

mailint said:


> Thanks Greenlead for the explaination. I forgot one: what's a leadlight?


 
Did you mean LED light? LED stands for Light Emitting Diode. It is the part of the flashlight or headlamp that actually emits the light...sort of the "bulb". Sorry if you already knew this. Just to confuse you, some people refer to headlamps as headlights and in the UK and other countries they refer to flashlights as torches.


----------



## lctorana (Sep 25, 2007)

*Leadlight* is another word for stained-glass, used in church windows and tiffany lampshades.

The bits of glass are edged with lead.


----------



## mailint (Sep 25, 2007)

lctorana said:


> *Leadlight* is another word for stained-glass, used in church windows and tiffany lampshades.
> 
> The bits of glass are edged with lead.


 
If you search through this message board for the word "leadlight" you find 340 results. Are they all talking about churches and lampshades or we are missing something? 

Anyway what does "lead" mean?


----------



## chmsam (Sep 25, 2007)

English can be confusing when some words are spelled the same but have different meanings.

Lead, the element Pb (plumbum), is used to make the edges of stained glass.

Lead can also mean to be at the front, as in the lead car ("pole sitter") on a formation lap at an F1 race.


----------



## tigermoth2000 (Sep 25, 2007)

In the UK a Leadlight is a light that a mechanic might use under a car, it normally runs on mains, plugged in, via a Lead (Cable).

Joe.


----------



## mailint (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks chmsam and tigermoth2000 for your enlightenments


----------



## lctorana (Sep 27, 2007)

tigermoth2000 said:


> In the UK a Leadlight is a light that a mechanic might use under a car, it normally runs on mains, plugged in, via a Lead (Cable)


Which we call a "cage lamp" in Australia.


----------



## BlackDecker (Sep 27, 2007)

3 countries: Australia, England, and USA all separated by a common language. At least in one of those, we drive on the correct side of the road


----------



## BSBG (Sep 29, 2007)

tigermoth2000 said:


> In the UK a Leadlight is a light that a mechanic might use under a car, it normally runs on mains, plugged in, via a Lead (Cable).
> 
> Joe.



We call that a "drop" light in the US, since it is attached to an electrical 'drop' outlet, originally off of the main bus in a factory or warehouse. 


I think.


----------



## Sarratt (Oct 2, 2007)

Your English is much much better than my Italian. 
Never worry about asking a question about ''english" usage. Here at least. I would hope we would all be polite.

Lead and Lead and Lead is a perfect example of the difficulty of english.

"Lead , follow or get out of the way" 

"Lead in paint caused the brain damage of children"

Context means a lot. If your car was in an accident it would be the headlights that would be damaged. If you were running a nighttime race and bumped your head on a branch of a tree then your headlight would be damaged. ---- See ?... easy ?...LOL


----------



## mailint (Oct 2, 2007)

Sarratt said:


> Your English is much much better than my Italian.
> Never worry about asking a question about ''english" usage. Here at least. I would hope we would all be polite.
> 
> Lead and Lead and Lead is a perfect example of the difficulty of english.
> ...


 
Thanks Sarratt

I guess that my childhood pants contained high quantity of lead..


----------

